# Flash plugin under FreeBSD 8.1



## Miax (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to BSD and was just following the Handbook to install FreeBSD 8.1/i386 and Firefox 3.5, but in section browser I had some problems. With the instructions I couldn't install java plugin (but with another internet site solved) and now flash plugin. 

I have installed the nspluginwrapper and linux-f10-flashplugin10. But the next instruction 

```
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \ /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
ln:   /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/: No such file or directory
```

Then I just created the directory 


```
# mkdir /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
```
and repeated the instruction but the same result - no such file or directory. 

What do I do?


----------



## Nukama (Oct 13, 2010)

Is /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so installed?

Then try `# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so`.


----------



## Miax (Oct 13, 2010)

It worked perfectly! Thank you for the fast and precise reply, Nukama.


----------

